# house mouse



## amylouisejarvis (Jan 30, 2014)

so almost a year ago I could hear this scuttling sound and chewing, it stopped for a while and about 6 months ago it was happening every single night and keeping me awake for hours and hours, I finally saw said small brown mouse and it was so confident that I took a picture with the flash on and stood up from the bed (it was on the floor at the bottom of my bed) and it didn't even flinch.. 

This morning (6am-7am) I could hear a very very very loud gnawing sound coming from the skirting board or my hardwood floors, I'm not sure which one but still.. It was so loud, louder than my boys ever ever are and that slightly terrified me to be honest.

I went downstairs at about 7 to find some traps but couldn't find any, when I get back upstairs (I just had major surgery on my leg so I'm on crutches and it takes me ages to get around) I sit down on my bed after putting my crutches down and such, then I look over to the door area and see this little rat sitting on my winter scarf that he must have knocked down.. Then it ran like the wind under my wardrobe.. Traps before didn't work, no matter the kind and I obviously can't afford £100-£150 on pest control.. I'm feeling very very annoyed and dreading the sleepless nights getting worse now that there's a mouse in my room.. I'm currently running off of 3 hours sleep and I doubt I'll be able to get back to sleep now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

